# Frage:brauche Hilfe bei Kontaktfeld



## mthome (20. März 2004)

Hi ich habe eine Frage ich habe ein Kontak Popup erstellt und nun wollte ich wissen wo ich eintragen kann das es an meine Email-Adresse versand wird?

hier ist der html code:

```
<html>

<head>
</head>
<body>
<table height="361" cellSpacing="0" cellPadding="0" width="695" border="0" usegridy usegridx gridy="8" gridx="8" showgridy showgridx cool>
  <tr height="168">
    <td width="464" colSpan="3" height="168">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="32" height="360" rowSpan="9">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="190" height="168">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="1" height="168">
    <spacer height="168" width="1" type="block" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr height="40">
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="160" height="40" xpos="8">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="304" colSpan="2" height="112" rowSpan="3" xpos="168">
    <font face="Arial"><b>
    <textarea tabIndex="8" name="text" rows="6" cols="36">Ihre Nachricht:</textarea></b></font></td>
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="190" height="192" rowSpan="8" xpos="504">
    <table cellSpacing="2" cellPadding="0" width="180" border="0">
      <tr>
        <td width="60">
        <p class="right"><font face="Arial">Name:</font></td>
        <td width="10" rowSpan="7">
        </td>
        <td><input tabIndex="1" size="14" name="name"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="60">
        <p class="right"><font face="Arial">Vorname:</font></td>
        <td><input tabIndex="2" size="14" name="vorname"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="60">
        <p class="right"><font face="Arial">Plz, Ort:</font></td>
        <td><input tabIndex="3" size="14" name="ort"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="60">
        <p class="right"><font face="Arial">Str., Nr:</font></td>
        <td><input tabIndex="4" size="14" name="strasse"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="60">
        <p class="right"><font face="Arial">E-Mail:</font></td>
        <td><input tabIndex="5" size="14" name="Mailname"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="60">
        <p class="right"><font face="Arial">Telefon:</font></td>
        <td><input tabIndex="6" size="14" name="telefon"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="60">
        <p class="right"><font face="Arial">Fax:</font></td>
        <td><input tabIndex="7" size="14" name="fax"></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
    <td width="1" height="40">
    <spacer height="40" width="1" type="block" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr height="40">
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="160" height="40" xpos="8">
    </td>
    <td width="1" height="40">
    <spacer height="40" width="1" type="block" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr height="32">
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="160" height="32" xpos="8">
    </td>
    <td width="1" height="32">
    <spacer height="32" width="1" type="block" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr height="8">
    <td width="160" height="8"></td>
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="24" height="24" rowSpan="2" xpos="168">
    <font face="Arial"><b>
    <input tabIndex="9" type="checkbox" value="Bitte schicken Sie mir Info-Material zu." name="infos"></b></font></td>
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="280" height="24" rowSpan="2" xpos="192" csheight="23" content>
    <p class="left"><font face="Arial">Bitte schicken Sie mir Info-Material zu.</font></td>
    <td width="1" height="8">
    <spacer height="8" width="1" type="block" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr height="16">
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="160" height="40" rowSpan="2" xpos="8">
   </td>
    <td width="1" height="16">
    <spacer height="16" width="1" type="block" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr height="24">
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="24" height="24" xpos="168">
    <font face="Arial"><b>
    <input tabIndex="10" type="checkbox" value="Bitte rufen Sie mich/uns an." name="anruf"></b></font></td>
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="280" height="24" xpos="192" csheight="23" content>
    <p class="left"><font face="Arial">Bitte rufen Sie mich/uns an.</font></td>
    <td width="1" height="24">
    <spacer height="24" width="1" type="block" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr height="8">
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="160" height="32" rowSpan="2" xpos="8">
   </td>
    <td width="304" colSpan="2" height="8"></td>
    <td width="1" height="8">
    <spacer height="8" width="1" type="block" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr height="24">
    <td vAlign="top" align="left" width="304" colSpan="2" height="24" xpos="168">
    <table cellSpacing="0" cellPadding="0" border="0">
      <tr>
        <td><input type="submit" value="Anfrage senden" name="submitButtonName"></td>
        <td align="right"><input type="reset" value="Zurücksetzen"></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
    <td width="1" height="24">
    <spacer height="24" width="1" type="block" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr height="1" cntrlrow>
    <td width="8" height="1">
    <spacer height="1" width="8" type="block" /></td>
    <td width="160" height="1">
    <spacer height="1" width="160" type="block" /></td>
    <td width="24" height="1">
    <spacer height="1" width="24" type="block" /></td>
    <td width="280" height="1">
    <spacer height="1" width="280" type="block" /></td>
    <td width="32" height="1">
    <spacer height="1" width="32" type="block" /></td>
    <td width="190" height="1">
    <spacer height="1" width="190" type="block" /></td>
    <td width="1" height="1"></td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>

</html>
```

wäre über die hilfe echt dankbar


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. März 2004)

Soweit ich sehe, fehlt deinem Formular das wichtigste....der <form>-Tag.
Packe die komplette Tabelle in 
	
	
	



```
<form action="mailto:deineadresse@server.net">
.....
</form>
```
 ... dann ists ein Formular und kann gesendet werden.

Wenn du willst, dass esdirekt gesendet wird, und nicht erst der Email-Client geöffnet wird, brauchst du eine serverseitige Skriptsprache.... dann frag im PHP-Forum nach


----------



## knilchios (24. März 2004)

Und wenn man selber kein PHP oder CGI hat, dann gibt es da auch kostenlose Services für, zum Beispiel HIER


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## svebert (25. März 2004)

was willst du hier mit php oder cgi? Das ist einfach html


----------



## knilchios (25. März 2004)

Das ist mir schon klar. ei der einfachen html Version MUSS derjenige der dein Formular nutzt aber ein E-Mail-Clienten wie Outlook und Co. installiert haben, sollte nur ein Tipp sein, denn mit so einer Methode kann wirklich jeder dir eine Mail schicken.

Gruß
daniel


----------

